# Timelapse



## Hector1970 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi All,
Does anyone know of any website site or guide on timelapsing?
I've only taken static ones so for but I'd like to take rotating or moving timelapses and was looking for tips and tricks.
Here's a sample of what I've done

https://www.flickr.com/photos/fergalocallaghan/15189372741/


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 11, 2014)

I watched one on YouTube the other day. It was by the dig rev tv guys and it was pretty darn interesting.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 14, 2014)

I got my monopod today and I took a crack at it... it didn't go well. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBvHdK8KJrY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JimKarczewski (Sep 15, 2014)

Search for Eric Hines. He's 22 (maybe just turned 23..), works a lot with Kessler Crane stuff (Plymouth, IN) they make sliders and heads with programming systems to move the camera and pan/tilt as it moves. Does a lot of cool stuff, but it's way too time consuming for me. Besides sitting in one place for 8 hours would make me go apesh%t crazy.

There are other things to worry about too. Exposure ramping (when shooting sunsets/sunrises) and adjustments (slight) between frames which there is a lightroom plugin out there that does it all for you (was free, now I think the guy charges, but don't ask me what the name is or what it costs, I just know enough to make myself dangerous. )


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 15, 2014)

So I have mocha for after effects, but not after effects... so I can't smooth out my video... Seems like I missed out on an opportunity there.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 15, 2014)

.
I watched this B&H vid last year. It was enough to convince me not to try it...


http://youtu.be/vGFnrOsdobw


----------



## lintoni (Sep 16, 2014)

http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=5705.0

I've been doing some reading on timelapse at Magic Lantern. There are some further links to explore in the first post of the thread. Not tried it myself.


----------

